# When does morning sickness start?



## Wobbles

Ok so we have when did it stop for you - How many weeks were you when it started?

All joy huh? :rofl:


----------



## Jo

I started with feeling Nauseous with Jack before my AF was due :shock: 

about 2 weeks later it started 24/7 and still carried on in delivery suite

loadsa fun eh?

I was about 8 weeks with Emily and it stopped at 15 weeks :D Good girl my Emily


----------



## Iwantone!!!

i would hate to have morning sickness i hate feeling sick no thanks


----------



## Wobbles

:lol: 

Few weeks of that ready for you when its time :wink:


----------



## beatlesbaby66

ok, i started at week 5-6ish and it has really kicked in this week (9), i cant stand, walk, turn over in bed, think about food...i cant do anything really.....but it will all be worth it and it better stop...cant cope all the way through...bxox :roll:


----------



## Tezzy

_*mornin sickness started at about 7 weeks and went on till wk 24 
...

still get sick if i cook something or eat something with melted cheese on it *_


----------



## LynnieH

Sickness started each time at 7 weeks.


----------



## MrsE

I've had a queasy feeling from week 5 - 8 but just get the odd feeling off day now at almost 10 weeks. Never been sick though.

I must be one of the "Lucky" ones.

Charm X


----------



## Tam

I was late, I was about 9-10 weeks once the sickness hit, before then I had nauseas but no sickness.....then it hit me with avengeance :cry: 

In my forst pregnancy, I just had nauseas, I was only sick once in all :D


----------



## lexis_mommy

i didn't have any morning sickness with either the only time i threw up was with this pregnancy i got a different prenatal vitamin (an herbal one don't ask why..i thought it might be better :roll: ) anyways took that threw up, haven't taken them since, went back to the kind i used when i was pregnant for alexis


----------

